# Does this type of pulley system for a slingshot make sense?



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

Personally, I can't see the advantage as it looks like the tubing would rub against pretty much anything inside and get worn very quickly.
Then again, what do I know? I'm still really new at this.
But if some of you experienced sling-shooters could take a look and give us your opinion, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Here is my stance on it.

If it was legit, we'd see guys like SimpleShot and PocketPredator putting out similar systems.

We don't see it from respected makers of those frames, so I'm going with gimmick.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Don't think the mechanics add enough to justify the gains too be honest. Adds complexity to something thats inherently so simple and capable.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

It solves the "problem" of having normal length bands exposed at the fork.

Although, I doubt many slingshot people were staying up at night worrying about that "problem."

Count me in with those who think simplicity is one of the greatest strengths of slingshots!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I think its kind of fun since it holds a little bit of ammo (Id rather have it hold 3/8" though), its fairly compact and the bands basically hide inside the handle. It's obviously designed with edc in mind. Functionally I don't really see any advantages but I don't see huge disadvantages. You would be using a bit more tubing than usual and it definitely needs a simpler snap on feature for the removable cover.

In this version its a little bit too complicated (granted its a prototype). If the selling feature is hiding the bands for edc I think there are probably other ways that would keep the band length a bit more functional.

Interesting though.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I don't know I will tell you what I think when I make one and test it out for myself . Nobody makes it probably because it adds cost for little gain I'm assuming . The 10 or 20 fps if your lucky you get out of that is not worth the extra cost to make for most people .not a big enough market for them. And it's simpler to just use stronger bands or longer draw to get more speed out of a standerd slingshot.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

brucered said:


> Here is my stance on it.
> 
> If it was legit, we'd see guys like SimpleShot and PocketPredator putting out similar systems.
> 
> We don't see it from respected makers of those frames, so I'm going with gimmick.


Without actually criticizing the idea itself form a mechanical standpoint:

It may take too much development and investment on design and tooling for a product that can not beat the basic functionality of slingshots. On the other hand it seems to be a wide market as people shows interest via web although slingshot shooting is heavily based on performance. I mean it is hard to market a slingshot that may not impress "evangelists" (advanced shooters - community members) shooters. I think it may be too expensive for the actual market and for those who are actually interested in.

However if it makes the market I'm absolutely curious about this stuff!


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

My first thought is that the bands could deliver uneven force to the pouch because of friction inside the sling and at the rollers.

But I am sure going to copy that ammo dispenser! On a standard sling you could fit like 10 in there!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

BROOKS said:


> My first thought is that the bands could deliver uneven force to the pouch because of friction inside the sling and at the rollers.
> 
> But I am sure going to copy that ammo dispenser! On a standard sling you could fit like 10 in there!


with moving parts more chance for failure then you have to worry about dirt dust getting into those rollers to . Have to make one test it to know for sure.


----------



## Daniel Simonelli (Sep 22, 2015)

brucered said:


> Here is my stance on it.
> 
> If it was legit, we'd see guys like SimpleShot and PocketPredator putting out similar systems.
> 
> We don't see it from respected makers of those frames, so I'm going with gimmick.


The video link no good dead not funny

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Daniel Simonelli said:


> The video link no good dead not funny
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Huh?


----------



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

Works fine for me.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Too much extra. The golden rule for slingshots is kiss

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------

